# Personal Websites/Blogs/etc



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Anyone out there in web design? I do a bit on the side. Please do not post your website as spam here. Just curious as to who out there does any blogging style websites of their own, does web sites, etc.

Been trying to find some other peeps in the android comm. that do.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> Anyone out there in web design? I do a bit on the side. Please do not post your website as spam here. Just curious as to who out there does any blogging style websites of their own, does web sites, etc.
> 
> Been trying to find some other peeps in the android comm. that do.


I have thekrtek.net although it has been neglected


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

I prefer to use a service for blogging rather than designing my own. It's hard enough to keep up with the blog and not neglect it, that's why I'm using Google's blogspot service (you can even integrate their adsense into it pretty easily). They have plenty of templates available already which gives you a good starting place if you want to modify one of their templates. I think a service like that or maybe Wordpress (I think they actually host files for you) allows for easy updating since they actually have phone apps depending on how in depth you want to make your blog posts in case you want to do it from your phone/tablet.

It's not that making a website is hard. I'm cheap, lazy, have other interests than web design mostly. That phase of my life died many years ago, I only strip and parse other peoples HTML code for Linux scripts now.

One thing I did learn about Blogspot though, it's pretty easy to use your Dropbox/public folder for image webhosting. I'm not sure exactly how much bandwidth it can hold, but it has managed to hold up against fairly large assaults at a time without being pulled.


----------

